# IE9 sneak peek



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/353425/internet-explorer-9-to-close-performance-gap

http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/11/18/an-early-look-at-ie9-for-developers.aspx

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, it's good that Microsoft is starting to take the web browser seriously again. 

Peace...


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, only updated to IE8 not that long ago, as it was going all over the place when I first tried it. I seriously think technology is going faster than what I am.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Technology is advancing faster than any of us. 

Peace...


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

A quote from the comments section in one of the thread-starters links.



> *FF3.5*
> 
> I've started started using FF 3.5 and I'm really enjoying it. I dabbled with FF before but didn;t really like it.
> 
> Now IE8 feels like a bloated corporate cow!


That's true. IE has crappy search engines accessible in the search bar by default, such as "Yahoo" or "Bing" (Yahoo probably a sponsor).
Also, YOU PAY FOR SOME ADONS!!! How commercialized is that!

I'm just so happy that Mozilla is a public benefit organization.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope no one minds, I have saved a few xmass emotes, aren't they cute hehehe


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Unless IE9 can beat the pure raw performance and speed of chrome.. 

Count me out...


----------

